# QUICK QUESTION



## 22712 (Apr 29, 2006)

i am 19 and was wondering how sometimes with constipation i can have some normal BMs and sometimes I cant.


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I find IBS confusing also. I am amazed at how sometimes I am fine then BANG everything is crazy. It is important to remember that your GI system is normal. Sometimes everything is good and I try to enjoy those moments as much as possible. Remember everything can change at amytime & hang in there.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Have you tried keeping a food diary? There might be a particular sort of food that aggravates things?


----------

